# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Virtyti dhe vesi.

## Mina

Mendoj se nuk ka qenie njerezore qe nuk posedon edhe vesin edhe virtytin. Diferenca qendron tek raporti qe ato kane tek seicili prej nesh. Cilin emertoni ves dhe cilin virtyt?!

----------


## The Hobbit

Me sa di une vesi ka nje ndryshim thelbesor nga virtyti. 
Zakonisht veset jane "zakone" te lindura ose te fituara (gjate jetes). Psh. thone qe filan njeri eshte teper nevrik. Ose themi qe ka si ves te grindet. Ose thone qe ky njeri ka vese te keqija...
Pra mund te them se ne gjuhen popullore vesi ka kuptimin me teper te nje "zakoni" negativ sesa pozitiv.

Ndersa virtyti per mendimin tim eshte nje cilesi e larte e cila ne pjesen me te madhe te rasteve fitohet. Ai eshte nje cilesi qe fitohet mes sprovave dhe perpjekjeve, ose sic i themi ne gjuhen popullore, kur "rrihesh me vaj dhe me uthull". 
Virtyti mendoj se eshte i lidhur gjithmone ne anen pozitive te nje njeriu. Dhe do te shtoja se te fitosh nje virtyt eshte nje nga gjetrat me te veshtira, por edhe me frtydhenese dhe fitimprurese ne jeten e njeriut...

pershendetje

----------


## Mina

Me lind nje pyetje; Pse eshte me e lehte te fitosh vesin se virtytin?

----------


## Albo

Veset duket tek sjelljet dhe sjellja e njeriut eshte pjeserisht e trasheguar dhe pjeserrisht e fituar. Popuj te ndryshem manifestojne virtyte dhe vese te ndryshme, ashtu sic qellon rendomte qe brenda nje shoqerie te gjesh manifestime te ndryshme virtytesh dhe vesesh. Ato qe per nje shoqeri jane vese, per nje shoqeri tjeter mund te jene virtyte.

Virtyte dhe veset qe jane sinonime per vlerat dhe anti-vlerat jane te te lidhura ne menyre te pazgjidhshme me moralin e nje shoqerie ne pergjithesi dhe botekuptimin subjektiv te individit ne vecanti. Ne nje shoqeri ku feja luan nje rol primar ne ndergjegjen kombetare, edhe ligjet e shtetit jane ndertuar mbi moralin fetar qe mbron shumica e shoqerise. Nga ana tjeter, ne nje shoqeri te hapur e te lire, individi eshte i lire te shkeli me te dyja kembet ligjet dhe normat e shoqerise ne te cilen jeton. Teksa shumica e njerezve sjelljen e ketij inidivid do ta interpretojne si ves, per vete individin kjo perben nje vlere.

E rendesishme per mua eshte qe cdo individ apo shoqeri te jete e lire te mbroje vlerat e saj duke mos cenuar vlerat e shoqerive te tjera.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Virtyt eshte cdo gje qe te ben te ndjehesh me mire dhe te kesh sukses ne jete. Ves eshte cdo gje qe te pengon te arrish te njejtat gjera. 
 Megjithate vesi dhe virtyti jane gjera relative, ajo qe per mua eshte virtyt  per dike tjeter eshte ves dhe anasjelltas.

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *Me lind nje pyetje; Pse eshte me e lehte te fitosh vesin se virtytin?*


Per mendimin tim, vesi eshte perkufizimi i nje cilesie te caktuar.. ndersa virtyti eshte kompleksiteti dhe permbledhja e shume bashkesive vesesh te mira... prandaj eshte edhe me i veshtire per tu arritur.

Ndersa ke provuar dozen e pare.. e pastaj te dyte... droga te eshte bere automatikisht nje "ves", prej te cilit nuk mund te largohesh dot lehte... 

Ndersa kur jeton mes te droguarve dhe nuk provon, por perkundrazi perpiqesh te ndihmosh edhe ata qe jane te varur prej saj, do te thote se ke ne vetvete nje virtyt, te cilin mesa duket nuk e ke fituar nga librat e shkolles, por nga nje pervoje e gjate dhe (ndoshta) e dhimbshme e jotja apo e nje njeriu te afert...

_ne kohen e sotme... miqte e virtytshem jane si ari ne nje miniere qymyri.._

----------


## ornament

Une mendoj qe VIRTYTI (virtus. lat) eshte zakoni jot, i familjes, i vendit. Ndersa VESI (vitium. lat) eshte zakoni tjetrit, komshiut, botes.

Duhani, droga, etj, tek indianet e amerikes e popuj te tjere ishin virtyte, vetem me te moçmit kishin te drejte te plote per kenaqesi te tilla, ndersa per popuj te tjere (europianet) keto u kthyen ne vese.

Moralisht virtyt eshte nje veprim, qendrim, sjellje e mire, e moralshme, pozitive. Ndersa nje ves eshte nje veprim, qendrim, sjellje e keqe, e pamorashme, negative. 

Per amerikanet pushtimi i nje vendi ARAB Terrorist eshte i virtytshem, per arabet nje ves i ulet grabitqar. Nderkohe per arabet nje veprim kamikaz eshte nje virtyt i larte heroik, per amerikanet nje ves i ulet terrorist.

Si perfundim rezulton, qe : VESI me i keq eshte te hiqesh i VIRTYTSHEM.

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *Si perfundim rezulton, qe : VESI me i keq eshte te hiqesh i VIRTYTSHEM.*


..kjo eshte fatkeqsisht sindroma shqiptare e kohes se fundit. bravo orna...

----------


## serenata

''VESET'' jane veprime negative te kultivuara te njeriut, te cilat bien ne kundershtim me normat e shkruara ose te pa shkruara te shoqerise ku jetojme. 
''VIRTYTET'' jane veprime pozitive te njeriut dhe ai njeri ndjehet krenar per keto vlera te vyera qe ka per veten e tij ne shoqerine ku jeton.

----------

